# Best and cheapest ferry route for driving to Poitiers



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I am trying to find a ferry crossing for travel to Poitiers France for a friend. The journey will be by car. Just wondering if anyone could recomend a fast or overnight route ferry.

I have priced the Dover-Calais ones which I am familiar with. However, just want to check the western routes.

Any suggestions welcome.

Trev.


----------

